# Military rail cars



## norgale (Apr 4, 2011)

Anyone ever hear of Coker Craft military railway equipment? I see an ad in MR from 1972 and the car with a cannon on it looks pretty interesting. I've never heard of them before and there isn't anything on the internet that I can find. Pete


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

norgale said:


> Anyone ever hear of Coker Craft military railway equipment? I see an ad in MR from 1972 and the car with a cannon on it looks pretty interesting. I've never heard of them before and there isn't anything on the internet that I can find. Pete



26 viewed this post and no response. I guess no one knows. I don't. 

I did a search too and came up empty handed.

What did it say in the add? Can you take a picture of the article and post? (use macro)

I will investigate further.

Coker is the name of an old mechanical engineer you know?


----------



## sstlaure (Oct 12, 2010)

I've got a military train set that was from the 70's made by COX. It's got a rail artillery car. Not sure if it's anything similar to what you're looking for. I searched around and couldn't find anything either.


----------



## shaygetz (Sep 23, 2007)

Yep...been looking for one of those rail guns for awhile...:thumbsup:


----------



## norgale (Apr 4, 2011)

There's one on ebay right now and it's made by Model Power. They have a pretty good line of military stuff but some of it looks pretty toyish. The cars in the Cox box look a lot like the Coker car that is pictured in the ad. I'll post the ad tomorrow when I have more time. That's a nice looking set you have there sstlaure. That's what I'm looking for or something like it. Pete


----------



## Stillakid (Jan 12, 2010)

Pete, have you seen this?

http://groups.yahoo.com/group/Military-Modeling/message/2601


----------



## sstlaure (Oct 12, 2010)

I got that set from my father when I was 4 years old. It's what started this madness for me.

Here's another resource for you.

http://ho-scaletrains.net/coxtrainsresource/id7.html

Here's a rail gun for sale on ebay. Just search the Toys/Hobbies section for Cox, then filter for Model RR/Trains - there is a fair bit of stuff available.

http://cgi.ebay.com/rare-cox-army-train-car-/260781682182?pt=Model_RR_Trains&hash=item3cb7ccae06


----------



## norgale (Apr 4, 2011)

Here is the ad I saw in the January 1967 MR mag. Check the business car in brass for $30 brand new.


----------



## norgale (Apr 4, 2011)

Thanks for all the tips and links guys. I'm not interested in plans for a big gun as I have enough on my plate with building the RC boats. However I did check sleasebay for the Cox items and there seem to be several good items in the military car category. Prices are right too. Same with Model Power on fleabay. Lots more stuff there too. Now all I need is the bucks for the purchase.  Pete


----------



## tjcruiser (Jan 10, 2010)

The only reference I found to CokerCraft was a gent by the name of P.C. Coker who published books on building model warships a while back. I believe he published them under the "CokerCraft" tagline, based out of Charlseton. Could be he was into trains, too?

http://www.abebooks.com/book-search/title/model-warships/author/coker/

TJ


----------



## sstlaure (Oct 12, 2010)

I’m planning on remotoring and converting the engines to DCC and sound, and maybe add some cars. I didn't know about the matching box car and road grader before I did that search. I've got 2 of the engines so I'll have plenty of power to pull the grade.


----------



## Massey (Apr 16, 2011)

That car looks like a depressed center flat car that is carrying a 5" shipboard gun. Those guns were mounted on just about any ship that the Army or Navy used no matter what class. Alot of tugs had those things mounted on the bow.

Massey


----------

